

Asking as a Substitute for Thinking - bootload
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/010115.html

======
omakase
during my co-op with a big tech company this was one of the biggest problems i
noticed. in that environment it's a lot easier to ask someone that knows the
answer then to figure it out yourself.

i think it's important to push yourself as much as possible to figure things
out on your own and get as much learning out of your work as possible.

